# Need new bulbs what to get?



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok I bought this 48" Odyssea compact fixture a lil over a year and half ago. It came with a couple blue actinic bulbs and some plain 10K bulbs. However these bulbs are now losing their brightness and I would like to order some new ones. As I don't really want the actinics anymore anyways. I have it over a 125g right now as I like to have the ends of the tank in the shade for my reds. Right now I am just keeping some low light plants, a few swords, dwarf sag, anacharis, and some java moss. I would like to keep some low light plants but nothing too demanding. I was thinking of getting just a couple 55w 10,000 K's and a couple 55w 50/50's. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
E


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

what kind of bulbs do they take? PL or PC or T5?
PLs can be found really good priced on Ebay. Just do a search in the aquarium lighting section for PL 
PC's your SOL and have to pay full price
T5's good luck finding decent spectrum bulbs.

however anything 5000K - 10,000K is fine however if you don't want to have pink highlights then stay away from 8000-9000K bulbs as they accentuate that range more.

Personally in my main I have a mix of 7100K/8000K i like it.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

You should have no problem finding some 6,700K plant bulbs...you can mix them with 10,000k bulbs if you like.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

My tank has a 10 000k bulb and a 6 500k bulb.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> *however anything 5000K - 10,000K is fine however if you don't want to have pink highlights then stay away from 8000-9000K bulbs as they accentuate that range more.*


bs said it all

you want to stay alway from 50/50 blubs there useless for growing plants, but i have seen a couple people use it with tek setups


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for info guys I will be picking some up here once I get some more $$$.
E


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

I would also stay away from picking up only 6700K bulbs....maybe mix the 6700K with a 10,000k for a more natural loook.

I learned the hard way that only 6700k will make the tank yellow looking


----------

